
Ask HN: How do you load test your application? - gergderkson
We&#x27;re looking at ways to load test our AWS hosted SaaS product.<p>The application is behind load balancers and takes advantage of Elastic Beanstalk&#x27;s auto scaling. It would be good to get an idea of how much, and what type of traffic we can handle before the application begins to scale up.<p>We are looking at using Goad (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goad.io&#x2F;).<p>Does anyone have any other recommendations or advice?
======
aprdm
I have been using this: [https://github.com/andrecp/flask-restplus-sqlalchemy-
locust](https://github.com/andrecp/flask-restplus-sqlalchemy-locust) with
success.

